
Show HN: Quick Cursor – use Android phones with one hand - micku7zu
 Free app without ads that makes it easy to use big Android phones with one hand.
The app can be found in Play Store with the name Quick Cursor: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.quickcursor<p>It is an alternative to the already known Reachability Cursor app which, unfortunately, it is not maintained anymore (from 2018) and does not work on new Android versions.<p>I need help to collect any feedback on this early version. I&#x27;m interested in opinions about the idea, feedback on how it works on other devices, bugs, interesting features that might be helpful, etc. Anything you have to say about it!<p>Thanks HN!
======
micku7zu
Play Store link to install the app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quickcurso...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quickcursor)

